# What has happened to UK-M members lately?



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Not too long ago we had a lot of members posting about lifting, diet and aas; then it changed to a bunch of Wikipedia posts and tons of trolling, now it seems the angry bird mob has moved in. They don't post anything on lifting or aas use, they don't post up pictures or training logs, they just belittle, berate, and criticize long-term members for their posts, like their opinion is worth jack sh1t.

Can't wait for the next page to turn and see what type of member comes next.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Not too long ago we had a lot of members posting about lifting, diet and aas; then it changed to a bunch of Wikipedia posts and tons of trolling, now it seems the angry bird mob has moved in. They don't post anything on lifting or aas use, they don't post up pictures or training logs, they just belittle, berate, and criticize long-term members for their posts, like their opinion is worth jack sh1t.
> 
> Can't wait for the next page to turn and see what type of member comes next.


 Stay out gen con lol it's mainly unintelligible drivel that is sometimes mildly entertaining.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Stay out gen con lol it's mainly unintelligible drivel that is sometimes mildly entertaining.


 Even mildly is a stretch


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm guilty of shying off my log but il be back on it soon currently doing a big course big bulk


 Did u compete?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my fist 3 years on here i never ventured out of steroid section helping out when ever i could i still do occasionally but i must admit i do post some sh*te in gen lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i found the taste of expensive Rum, and old age cripping in lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Not too long ago we had a lot of members posting about lifting, diet and aas; then it changed to a bunch of Wikipedia posts and tons of trolling, now it seems the angry bird mob has moved in. They don't post anything on lifting or aas use, they don't post up pictures or training logs, they just belittle, berate, and criticize long-term members for their posts, like their opinion is worth jack sh1t.
> 
> Can't wait for the next page to turn and see what type of member comes next.


 The forum has had many waves of varying activity, some better than others. I remember Merkleman asking how to get a job in a tanning salon, he now teaches English in Thailand...... Good members come and go. Mainly go atm.

More people just need to tek it squeezy and chill out.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of aggressive people on here that are really keen to jump on you. To the point where you really need to think twice before posting.

We all know that their are some knobs out there though let try and create a supportive network of like minded individuals rather than a hate group.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think at least half of the current active posters on ukm actually lift.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

PumpingIain said:


> *There seems to be a lot of aggressive people on here* that are really keen to jump on you. To the point where you really need to think twice before posting.
> 
> We all know that their are some knobs out there though let try and create a supportive network of like minded individuals rather than a hate group.


 when i joined i was one of these i got negged to fck and had one of the biggest red bars going,i soon learnt that it dosent get you anywhere being a knob


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

vetran said:


> when i joined i was one of these i got negged to fck and had one of the biggest red bars going,i soon learnt that it dosent get you anywhere being a knob


 Also the fact you can't neg anymore anyway? :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kids still on holidays


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> *Also the fact you can't neg anymore anyway? :thumb *


 turning someone red with a touch of a button i fckn miss that lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

PumpingIain said:


> There seems to be a lot of aggressive people on here that are really keen to jump on you. To the point *where you really need to think twice before posting.*
> 
> We all know that their are some knobs out there though let try and create a supportive network of like minded individuals rather than a hate group.


 dont think twice before posting mate say what you have to say,i have found out that as soon as they get a girlfriend you never hear from them again


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I am relatively new to ukm been lifting on and off for past 20 years. I joined for help and discussion on lifting and aas usuage but despite when I first started posting there being loads of threads of decent discussion , there has been a huge increase in trolls and total idiotic rubbish threads proposing to be something else. Not sure if it's a just a phase or not


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Unfortunately not had too many distractions and probably for the best too I have so much to do with my body before I'm actually ready looking at the others that are stepping on stage


 That's a shame.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I don't think at least half of the current active posters on ukm actually lift.


 Excuse me....I do. :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PumpingIain said:


> There seems to be a lot of aggressive people on here that are really keen to jump on you. To the point where you really need to think twice before posting.
> 
> We all know that their are some knobs out there though let try and create a supportive network of like minded individuals rather than a hate group.


 Tell me who they are ....

don't let them stop u posting most on here all mouth anyway.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Not too long ago we had a lot of members posting about lifting, diet and aas; then it changed to a bunch of Wikipedia posts and tons of trolling, now it seems the angry bird mob has moved in. They don't post anything on lifting or aas use, they don't post up pictures or training logs, they just belittle, berate, and criticize long-term members for their posts, like their opinion is worth jack sh1t.
> 
> Can't wait for the next page to turn and see what type of member comes next.


 This is your reality

Reality is nothing more than a reflection of your innerself!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This is your reality
> 
> Reality is nothing more than a reflection of your innerself!


 Ur going deep this evening Steve..oooooo


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Not too long ago we had a lot of members posting about lifting, diet and aas; then it changed to a bunch of Wikipedia posts and tons of trolling, now it seems the angry bird mob has moved in. They don't post anything on lifting or aas use, they don't post up pictures or training logs, they just belittle, berate, and criticize long-term members for their posts, like their opinion is worth jack sh1t.
> 
> Can't wait for the next page to turn and see what type of member comes next.


 Who do you mean?

Im not on here that much nowadays and haven't seen anymore sh1t than normal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur going *deep* this evening Steve..oooooo


 Always.... :blush:

Thread back in the gutter........ :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The general/miscellaneous sections on every forum is full of trolling and fighting. There's plenty of AAS and lifting talk in the Steroid and Members Journal sections.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

gen con is a lot easier these days, a few years back it was hard to get a slot lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Excuse me....I do. :tongue:


 Yes, it clearly shows. You're in the minority of active posters who lift :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur going deep this evening Steve..oooooo


 it is only your perception that i'm deep, a reflection of your innerself desire. :biggrin:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

vetran said:


> turning someone red with a touch of a button i fckn miss that lol


 Tactical negging was awesome aha


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I must admit when I first joined for the second time I generally just posted to help people out, then I seemed to target the bull sh1ters which there seems to be an increase off.

Shame really as I see the people who generally want help but find out that bull sh1ters have dominated the thread.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

This is a very special moment for me.

This was the first time on UKM that I laughed out loud at the naivety of someone who has been here two minutes and is complaining about how things have gone downhill already during their long experience of the forum.

I am truly a forum veteran now :thumb


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Oioi said:


> *Tactical negging was awesome aha *


 yep i repped many a guy that was in the red and sent them green again just to p*ss all the neggers of lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Tactical negging was awesome aha


 As a new member how would you know ....cough cough....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

vetran said:


> my fist 3 years on here i never ventured out of steroid section helping out when ever i could i still do occasionally but i must admit i do post some sh*te in gen lol


 Same as. Used to be in the gear forum all the time, it peaked when people first started doing home brews. Now it's the same questions over and over again


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

PumpingIain said:


> There seems to be a lot of aggressive people on here that are really keen to jump on you. To the point where you really need to think twice before posting.
> 
> We all know that their are some knobs out there though let try and create a supportive network of like minded individuals rather than a hate group.


 You fcukin what mate who gives a fcuk what you think! Who the fcuk even are you? Dick head I hate you  .

i don't get much in the way of grief off ppl on here maybe bcs I'm a longer standing member but I get what you mean, I see it go on but tbf some ppl deserve it


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

jake87 said:


> Same as. Used to be in the gear forum all the time, it peaked when people first started doing home brews. Now it's the same questions over and over again


 Same too! agreed about the same old questions that don't need to be asked as the search bar will answer most. It's ok for chatting about labs ppl are using recently and getting reviews from members you trust who have been about a while


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Tactical negging was awesome aha


 Lol it was a pain in the arse if you pissed the clique off though and the tactical negging was aimed at you lol. Luckily I had a few forum buddies I could always ask for a favour rep to get myself back in the green


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> my fist 3 years on here i never ventured out of steroid section helping out when ever i could i still do occasionally but i must admit i do post some sh*te in gen lol


 Never read a post of your's I didn't like mate, they often bring a smile and a chuckle.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

anaboliclove said:


> Lol it was a pain in the arse if you pissed the clique off though and the tactical negging was aimed at you lol. Luckily* I had a few forum buddies I could always ask for a favour rep to get myself back in the green *


 hacksi stoned on a sat night was good for this ,you must remember his posts "i love you guys"


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vetran said:


> when i joined i was one of these i got negged to fck and had one of the biggest red bars going,i soon learnt that it dosent get you anywhere being a knob


 I beg to differ xx


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

I stopped reading for ages because every diet post had that tommy guy answering 'iifym' and every lifting thread had banzi answering 'it doesn't make a difference if you stress the muscle' then every post about the dangers of gear has a few older members that have been blasting gear for 20-30 years in denial that gears not bad for you despite bodybuilders dropping dead left,right and centre and 99% of doctors thinking its terrible, because they don't want to admit they've knocked 5-10 years off their life.
Not much else to talk about.
Not that you meant I was missed haha, I only post about not liking islam here


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm busy working like a dog to keep my fat 2/10 girlfriend stocked up with cosmetics. When we get quiet at work I'll be back with sensible talk of AAS and the like.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> I stopped reading for ages because every diet post had that tommy guy answering 'iifym' and every lifting thread had banzi answering 'it doesn't make a difference if you stress the muscle' then every post about the dangers of gear has a few older members that have been blasting gear for 20-30 years in denial that gears not bad for you despite bodybuilders dropping dead left,right and centre and 99% of doctors thinking its terrible, because they don't want to admit they've knocked 5-10 years off their life.
> Not much else to talk about.
> Not that you meant I was missed haha, I only post about not liking islam here


 haha true. Maybe we could get a speaking out against Islam section then we could bang our heads against the wall in here too trying to warn ppl of its agenda lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oioi said:


> The forum has had many waves of varying activity, some better than others. I remember Merkleman asking how to get a job in a tanning salon, he now teaches English in Thailand...... Good members come and go. Mainly go atm.
> 
> More people just need to tek it squeezy and chill out.


 Who did you used to be on here pal?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Other than the vacuum caused by Bannedzifixion, everything else seems business as usual.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Skye666 forgot to ask how the course is treating you ?


 Not that impressed really tbh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> it is only your perception that i'm deep, a reflection of your innerself desire. :biggrin:


 That makes sense...especially to me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> You fcukin what mate who gives a fcuk what you think! Who the fcuk even are you? Dick head I hate you  .
> 
> i don't get much in the way of grief off ppl on here maybe bcs I'm a longer standing member but I get what you mean, I see it go on but tbf some ppl deserve it


 Oh don't u...I should fix that :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Who did you used to be on here pal?


 How on earth can u not know!!! ...sighhhhh keep up Gary


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> How on earth can u not know!!! ...sighhhhh keep up Gary


 I'm an old man, I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Stay out gen con lol it's mainly unintelligible drivel that is sometimes mildly entertaining.


 This is what I tend to do for the most part now. Banzi could be funny when he wanted, that was about it. I just stick to the training and AAS sections.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh don't u...I should fix that :whistling:


 Yea but I know you well enough to know your just a wind up merchant so I wouldn't see it as grief, I'd just think ey up Skye must be bored again lol


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I don't think at least half of the current active posters on ukm actually lift.


 i put my hand up.. i haven't been training for a while due to no fault of my own! I have a 6 months old baby and the work is killing me... I come on this forum to motivate myself again to go back but I feel like I'm sinking down and every day its getting harder and harder to get motivated....


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

never-say-never said:


> i put my hand up.. i haven't been training for a while due to no fault of my own! I have a 6 months old baby and the work is killing me... I come on this forum to motivate myself again to go back but I feel like I'm sinking down and every day its getting harder and harder to get motivated....


 I'm gonna sound like a bit of a cnut here, but you just have to do it.. When ours came along it was really tough - tiredness, guilt, crazy mrs, poor diet.. all excuses to not bother but its really worth sticking in what you can, for sanity more than anything.

there'll be no set days for a while no doubt but something is better than nothing and it will break that spiral if you do.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

andyboro said:


> I'm gonna sound like a bit of a cnut here, but you just have to do it.. When ours came along it was really tough - tiredness, guilt, crazy mrs, poor diet.. all excuses to not bother but its really worth sticking in what you can, for sanity more than anything.
> 
> there'll be no set days for a while no doubt but something is better than nothing and it will break that spiral if you do.


 You sound like my old man.. wise advice mate... 110% agreed... I just need a good kick in the arse to get myself started again...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I'm an old man, I don't know what's going on anymore.


 Well I'm an old lady...ok maybe not a lady but still


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea but I know you well enough to know your just a wind up merchant so I wouldn't see it as grief, I'd just think ey up Skye must be bored again lol


 Damn I need to come in here more often when I'm due on...that should do it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

never-say-never said:


> i put my hand up.. i haven't been training for a while due to no fault of my own! I have a 6 months old baby and the work is killing me... I come on this forum to motivate myself again to go back but I feel like I'm sinking down and every day its getting harder and harder to get motivated....


 i agree with @andyboro

my little dude has just moved into size 2 nappies and im back in the gym after about 6 weeks off and its made a massive (good) difference to my energy and stress levels.

i go when the missus is starting a feed, tho it does help that it only takes me 5min to get to the gym and im doing a basic full body routine so which days i train dont matter


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> I'm gonna sound like a bit of a cnut here, but you just have to do it.. When ours came along it was really tough - tiredness, guilt, crazy mrs, poor diet.. all excuses to not bother but its really worth sticking in what you can, for sanity more than anything.
> 
> there'll be no set days for a while no doubt but something is better than nothing and it will break that spiral if you do.





never-say-never said:


> You sound like my old man.. wise advice mate... 110% agreed... I just need a good kick in the arse to get myself started again...


 same as this, my little one is 2 now but, I let it all fall by the wayside near the end of my wifes pregnancy, I have menrtioned on here before my wife is also my training partner for the most part and when she got sick towards the end the pregnancy, in and out of hospital, eating and training were the last things on my mind, that then spiralled for us both post birth, we both put a lot of fat on fast and because your tired and the entire life is about that little bundle of joy, I also o had a new business starting and training was way own on priorities or so I thought. I couldn't have been more wrong, you need that hour or so to train and clear you head, stay healthy and set and example for your kids. It has taken over a year to get back half decent and still have a long way to go to get back to where I was. don't give up buddy once youhave been back a bit you will be back in it for good! perhaps look to cut down training frequency, I went to a 3 day full body system when I first came back due to the fact I knew I could commit to it and not beat myself up if I missed a day, I could generally make it up. I still only do 4 day PPL split now and it works for me personally.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry to hear that I am sceptical about rohm though used to be good years ago should of held out for a more currently trusted lab himdsight is a wonderful thing though eh


 I would hazard a guess none can be fully trusted these days and of all the research I did they seemed to have good reviews. I think more my point being though that because I can achieve getting pretty lean and a six pack when natty but struggle with legs even dropping fat on legs is hard as hell for me as it covers muscle ..I wondered if it would make a diff but I'm getting the same ( for same time scale same diet) as I had without. I wanted to try though otherwise how would one ever know!! Anyway next time I might have to try a more hardcore route :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> same as this, my little one is 2 now but, I let it all fall by the wayside near the end of my wifes pregnancy, I have menrtioned on here before my wife is also my training partner for the most part and when she got sick towards the end the pregnancy, in and out of hospital, eating and training were the last things on my mind, that then spiralled for us both post birth, we both put a lot of fat on fast and because your tired and the entire life is about that little bundle of joy, I also o had a new business starting and training was way own on priorities or so I thought. I couldn't have been more wrong, you need that hour or so to train and clear you head, stay healthy and set and example for your kids. It has taken over a year to get back half decent and still have a long way to go to get back to where I was. don't give up buddy once youhave been back a bit you will be back in it for good! perhaps look to cut down training frequency, I went to a 3 day full body system when I first came back due to the fact I knew I could commit to it and not beat myself up if I missed a day, I could generally make it up. I still only do 4 day PPL split now and it works for me personally.


 But u should really say..."we both put a lot of weight on fast because we ate too much". Unless it's a medical issue no one "just gains" ....just saying..


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> i put my hand up.. i haven't been training for a while due to no fault of my own! I have a 6 months old baby and the work is killing me... I come on this forum to motivate myself again to go back but I feel like I'm sinking down and every day its getting harder and harder to get motivated....
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=eed65086dd02507ad0abd13846caec2ad6440e751aad58a8d64e5b56cd55e068[/IMG]


 That's when growth hormone helped me a lot

best


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Damn I need to come in here more often when I'm due on...that should do it.


 Oh I thought you'd shall we say past that stage in life :whistling: lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Damn I need to come in here more often when I'm due on...that should do it.


 Oh I thought you'd shall we say past that stage in life :whistling: lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ross1991 said:


> I don't think at least half of the current active posters on ukm actually lift.


 this lol.

average user telling you that you're doing it all wrong


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Incredible Bulk said:


> this lol.
> 
> average user telling you that you're doing it all wrong


 I'm actually the opposite.... I've never been fat... I'm a skinny [email protected] and have always been one... wish i could put weight on as easy as some people....


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> That's when growth hormone helped me a lot
> 
> best


 why GH?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> same as this, my little one is 2 now but, I let it all fall by the wayside near the end of my wifes pregnancy, I have menrtioned on here before my wife is also my training partner for the most part and when she got sick towards the end the pregnancy, in and out of hospital, eating and training were the last things on my mind, that then spiralled for us both post birth, we both put a lot of fat on fast and because your tired and the entire life is about that little bundle of joy, I also o had a new business starting and training was way own on priorities or so I thought. I couldn't have been more wrong, you need that hour or so to train and clear you head, stay healthy and set and example for your kids. It has taken over a year to get back half decent and still have a long way to go to get back to where I was. don't give up buddy once youhave been back a bit you will be back in it for good! perhaps look to cut down training frequency, I went to a 3 day full body system when I first came back due to the fact I knew I could commit to it and not beat myself up if I missed a day, I could generally make it up. I still only do 4 day PPL split now and it works for me personally.





a.notherguy said:


> i agree with @andyboro
> 
> my little dude has just moved into size 2 nappies and im back in the gym after about 6 weeks off and its made a massive (good) difference to my energy and stress levels.
> 
> i go when the missus is starting a feed, tho it does help that it only takes me 5min to get to the gym and im doing a basic full body routine so which days i train dont matter


 Yeah, I think when i get my arse back to the gym, I will have to start with full body routine until I can set some days...

Thanks for the advice guys....


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> This is what I tend to do for the most part now. Banzi could be funny when he wanted, that was about it. I just stick to the training and AAS sections.


 no you don't


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> But u should really say..."we both put a lot of weight on fast because we ate too much". Unless it's a medical issue no one "just gains" ....just saying..


 sorry Sky thought that's what I had said, basically lived on fast food and 2 hours sleep a day for a year both of us ! !! although to be honest I feel that unless I am training I only have to think about a burger and waist size goes up !!! lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> no you don't


 'For the most part' I do, I post more in training, journals and AAS section recently.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> 'For the most part' I do, I post more in training, journals and AAS section recently.


 that less part is still a hell of a lot of posts in here!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> ... they just belittle, berate, and criticize long-term members for their posts, like their opinion is worth jack sh1t....


 Yeah, and whaddy you you know, ya big ole defector you?

Left the most civilised country in the world to go the least.

While you're out on the Everglades on those big ole fan bikes, a-huntin an a shootin gators, spare a thought for all the art, culture, history and the civilised dignified way of life that you left behind in exchange for a 308 bolt and a pick up truck.

We don't got no death penalty and our elections aren't rigged.

Plus we invented the language that you use and regularly bastardise. Yes, I said bastardise (with an ess), not bastardize (with a zee).


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sen said:


> I'm busy working like a dog to keep my fat 2/10 girlfriend stocked up with cosmetics.


 :thumb :thumb :thumb

Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> why GH?


 Recovery mate

4 hours of sleep was enough with it

best


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Incredible Bulk said:
> 
> 
> > this lol.
> ...


 I think most do lift here atleast on and off lol. I personally don't think I've ever posted a pic here, I have loads of tattoos that would identify me, I prefer to be anon. I have a small business, I've posted I don't like Islam here, posted I blast a load of gear, it would probably never even be a issue but theres a small chance it could cost me a load of customers so why would I? I'm not a narcissist hunting likes or here to make friends so its a non issue to me.

You look great, you obviously take it more seriously than most and probably have better genetics than most, I've seen the other forum you post on occasionally and it has much better content, much better bodybuilders and probably much better mods but it has s**t traffic compared to this site:
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/tmuscle.co.uk
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/uk-muscle.co.uk

The most traffic tmuscle gets is even from people searching 'uk muscle' ffs lol
Why's that? Because you've alienated most people, the guy in the pic above for example would probably feel too nervous to ever post on tmuscle but he might post on here. Your forum is aimed at serious bodybuilders, thats fine. This forum is aimed as less serious bodybuilders, its fine if you don't like that but it doesn't make this forum worse. If anything this one is better as its far more popular

Hopefully I'm wrong but sites with their traffic dropping quite fast tend to be in trouble, atleast you and a few other guys can still chat there and boast about your plastic trophies though eh  .

edit: f**k knows how its quoted some other guy sorry


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

never-say-never said:


> i put my hand up.. i haven't been training for a while due to no fault of my own! I have a 6 months old baby and the work is killing me... I come on this forum to motivate myself again to go back but I feel like I'm sinking down and every day its getting harder and harder to get motivated....


 This may not be you but one thing I've seen before is people thinking training has to be all or nothing. My own training has been erratic over the last few months due to other commitments but I've still had the odd workout when I've had the opportunity. Obviously having a new baby scuppers pretty much everything but starting with the occasional whole body workout consisting of just a few compounds is still useful. Doing simple things like push ups and chin ups at home is one way to keep things ticking over too.

All that said, the sleep deprivation of having a new baby sounds very tough to me, so good luck with it all!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah, and whaddy you you know, ya big ole defector you?
> 
> Left the most civilised country in the world to go the least.
> 
> ...


 Zorrin is that you?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

35 years ago I would of been posting up my workout routines, diet, and weights used, these days I just come on here for a bit of a laugh with like minded people, I have never taken gear, that's just my personal choice, people have built some fantastic physiques using it, I would of used it had I known about it, and how to get hold of it when I was 17/18, thank god I didn't, I was a bit of a knob at that time in my life.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But u should really say..."we both put a lot of weight on fast because we ate too much". *Unless it's a medical issue* no one "just gains" ....just saying..


 That old chestnut :whistling:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Stay out gen con lol it's mainly unintelligible drivel that is sometimes mildly entertaining.


 Yeah that's why we naturally gyrate to this section.

TBH, there's only so much one can read or write about in the roid section.

Don't matter what the question is, the answer will be:

(a) test-deca-dianabol for bulk, or (b) test-tren-mast-EQ-var for cuts, or (c) caber/nolva/aromasin for moobs, or (d) 100 test e pw plus half a V for rekkies


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

never-say-never said:


> i put my hand up.. i haven't been training for a while due to no fault of my own! I have a 6 months old baby and the work is killing me... I come on this forum to motivate myself again to go back but I feel like I'm sinking down and every day its getting harder and harder to get motivated....


 I have two little'uns - 2 and 4 and finding time for everyone and everything is tough. But i hate missing a session and will fit it in whenever i can. That's the good thing about a home gym, I can lift whenever it fits the schedule, even when everyone else is tucked in bed.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

I only see one major problem with UK-M, but to be fair it's not just restricted to this site - it's virtually any forum whatever it's about which has a "General Conversation" sub forum. That problem is the minority of members who are not really there for adding any sort of plasant conversation at all - they don't even have any affinity with the subject of the site. They are merely there to bait and irritate the Hell out of valued members: "Trolling" if you like.

It happens everywhere now. Usually it's the bedroom ridden, late teen-twenty-somethings with a chip on their shoulder and who are rather insecure about their lives; cowardly urchins who would not say "boo" to a ghost normally. God help them if they ventured out of the safety of their usernames they hide behind and speak to those they so happily confront on these forums, persoanally and face to face. They wouldn't bloody dare, would they?

I hardly post on UK-M these days because of these idiots who latch onto something - in my case some lies they continually dig up from the past (which escalated btw from a PM I used to wind someone up) - and escalates into something wholly false. I've had some personal issues which they then capitalised on and thrived on that ignorant behavoir. That's all in the past as far as I'm concerned.

So by and large, it's not restricted to UK-M, though it does also depend on how the actual forum is managed...a good administration system would ban this sort after a few warnings. And who cares if they "lose" some mebers? There are plenty of more worthwhile, well deserving folk on the forum to keep the site going. And in a more constructive manner too.

UK-M should take a leaf out of Muscletalk's book. Now that is a forum which sticks to the general use it was designed for: bodybuilding. And the general thread on there is full of banter too - but it's good natured on the whole. And that is the difference.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Floydy said:


> I hardly post on UK-M these days because of these idiots who latch onto something - in my case some lies they continually dig up from the past (which escalated btw from a PM I used to wind someone up) - and escalates into something wholly false. I've had some personal issues which they then capitalised on and thrived on that ignorant behavoir. That's all in the past as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> So by and large, it's not restricted to UK-M, though it does also depend on how the actual forum is managed...a good administration system would ban this sort after a few warnings. And who cares if they "lose" some mebers?


 So you were found out to be soliciting for cock via PM but think that the admin of this site should ban members from this site for daring to mention it?

You didn't do it to wind people up, you did it because it's what you are on here for.

Ooh, I'll blame personal issues...no one believes a word of it and nor do they care.

Rather than make a poor attempt at shifting the issue and expecting others to be banned for your own doing, why not do the right thing and be honest?

There is nothing wrong with being gay, there's plenty of members on here who are including some that are quite open about it yet they don't get slated for it.

Maybe you make these posts so someone brings it up once again?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Double post


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Triple post


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Triple post


 Not enough for some...lol

morning mate

best


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> I think most do lift here atleast on and off lol. I personally don't think I've ever posted a pic here, I have loads of tattoos that would identify me, I prefer to be anon. I have a small business, I've posted I don't like Islam here, posted I blast a load of gear, it would probably never even be a issue but theres a small chance it could cost me a load of customers so why would I? I'm not a narcissist hunting likes or here to make friends so its a non issue to me.
> 
> You look great, you obviously take it more seriously than most and probably have better genetics than most, I've seen the other forum you post on occasionally and it has much better content, much better bodybuilders and probably much better mods but it has s**t traffic compared to this site:
> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/tmuscle.co.uk
> ...


 I am a member on UKM and TM and have a log on both. I am not a serious bodybuilder and actually find that suggestion humorous.

Aaron is one of the good guys.

From your post above, you come across as one of the pencil necks on the machines looking and wanting to join the big fellas in the free weights area but too scared to join in  Try it (and TM), you may like it :thumb


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I am a member on UKM and TM and have a log on both. I am not a serious bodybuilder and actually find that suggestion humorous.
> 
> Aaron is one of the good guys.
> 
> From your post above, you come across as one of the pencil necks on the machines looking and admiring the big fellas in the free weights area but too scared to join in  Try it (and TM), you may like it :thumb


 Well to be honest I've read quite a bit of tmuscle, like I said the content is better there. Seen quite a few of his posts and he comes across as up himself in my opinion.

To be honest I'm not exactly a pencil neck but you'd probably think I am, been off gear for 11 months, bad things happen. You should maybe give it a try one day. That was pretty much my entire point about tmuscle though ironically. People like you thinking anyone who isn't 20 stone is a pencil neck lol.
Not really mate I just don't want to blast as much as gear and dedicate my life to it like you do then potentially die in my 50s.

I actually quite liked reading your journal and was quite impressed by your lifts but if you're going to call me a pencil neck then I might have to see if my Dad can find someone to sack/stop you getting jobs in Canary like a pencil neck would.
#You'reNotABallerInCanaryUntil500k

Not really but theres a small chance I could and thats the exact reason I won't be posting pics to show I'm not much smaller than you lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

To be fair there's only so much lifting you can talk about

Thread after thread and post after post of

4 sets of 10 reps

40kg x 6

Or should I take tren or will it turn me into Raul moat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> Well to be honest I've read quite a bit of tmuscle, like I said the content is better there. Seen quite a few of his posts and he comes across as up himself in my opinion.
> 
> To be honest I'm not exactly a pencil neck but you'd probably think I am, been off gear for 11 months, bad things happen. You should maybe give it a try one day. That was pretty much my entire point about tmuscle though ironically. People like you thinking anyone who isn't 20 stone is a pencil neck lol.
> Not really mate I just don't want to blast as much as gear and dedicate my life to it like you do then potentially die in my 50s.
> ...


 TM is good, UKM is good too, slightly different content but I enjoy both.

Surprised about your comment on IB, he did take himself too serious a few years ago (he admits this) but is sound now.

Pencil Neck is meant to be humorous, that is why a smiley on the end.

I have been cruising for almost 6 months since the 300SQ and 305DL, not really enjoyed it that much, had a few injuries/issues so am looking forward to blasting again.

As you state, I work in CW and have many pics/vids on the sites (I also have very open views and rampant AAS usage) but it doesn't stop me getting jobs so nobody (apart from Police/Military etc) should worry about posting stuff up IMO. Only my opinion though.

Everybody must do whatever they want but understand the possible consequences of their actions. Anyone can potentially die in their 50's, 60's or even 70's.

Good luck whatever you do


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> 35 years ago I would of been posting up my workout routines, diet, and weights used, these days I just come on here for a bit of a laugh with like minded people, I have never taken gear, that's just my personal choice, people have built some fantastic physiques using it, I would of used it had I known about it, and how to get hold of it when I was 17/18, thank god I didn't,* I was a bit of a knob at that time in my life*.


 Pity you never grew out of it :whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> Pity you never grew out of it :whistling:


 You utter swine sir


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So you were found out to be soliciting for cock via PM but think that the admin of this site should ban members from this site for daring to mention it?
> 
> You didn't do it to wind people up, you did it because it's what you are on here for.
> 
> ...


 LOLOL!!

I've tried to get along with people like you, Blue but it seems you're a very, very insecure man.

You don't know me, you know absolutely nothing about me and you are completely wrong about me with the incessant lies you keep churning out. Unlike you, I AM being honest and you are one of many sheeple who simply jump on the bandwagon to get a reaction and wholly incapable of anything approaching intelliegnt conversation yourself. Furthermore you are a sad and desperate little troll who will never grow up. I gave you the benefit of the doubt but I'm placing you back on ignore as you're just another ignorant and moronic daft lad. Get a life. Report me if you like, do me a favour. That's about your limit of mediation. Dick.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Floydy said:


> LOLOL!!
> 
> You're a very, very insecure man and a closet gay of course. You don't know me, you know absolutely nothing about me and you are completely wrong about me. That is being honest and you are one of many sheeple who simply jump on the bandwagon to get a reaction. A sad and desperate little troll who will never grow up. Get a life, daft lad.


 Says the guy that got found out seeking cock via PM's, says the guy who tried to hide by changing user name, says the guy trying to blame everyone else, I could go on and on with things that are true whereas your retorts are you assuming.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> TM is good, UKM is good too, slightly different content but I enjoy both.
> 
> Surprised about your comment on IB, he did take himself too serious a few years ago (he admits this) but is sound now.
> 
> ...


 oh lol sorry mate and fair play I probably misjudged then.

Was just joking btw, hes probably on a similar wage to you and could never sack you but you get the point lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Floydy said:


> LOLOL!!
> 
> I've tried to get along with people like you, Blue but it seems you're a very, very insecure man.
> 
> You don't know me, you know absolutely nothing about me and you are completely wrong about me with the incessant lies you keep churning out. Unlike you, I AM being honest and you are one of many sheeple who simply jump on the bandwagon to get a reaction and wholly incapable of anything approaching intelliegnt conversation yourself. Furthermore you are a sad and desperate little troll who will never grow up. I gave you the benefit of the doubt but I'm placing you back on ignore as you're just another ignorant and moronic daft lad. Get a life. Report me if you like, do me a favour. That's about your limit of mediation. Dick.


 Tbf, most of your posts are an attempt to get a reaction of some sort


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Floydy said:


> LOLOL!!
> 
> I've tried to get along with people like you, Blue but it seems you're a very, very insecure man.
> 
> You don't know me, you know absolutely nothing about me and you are completely wrong about me with the incessant lies you keep churning out. Unlike you, I AM being honest and you are one of many sheeple who simply jump on the bandwagon to get a reaction and wholly incapable of anything approaching intelliegnt conversation yourself. Furthermore you are a sad and desperate little troll who will never grow up. I gave you the benefit of the doubt but I'm placing you back on ignore as you're just another ignorant and moronic daft lad. Get a life. Report me if you like, do me a favour. That's about your limit of mediation. Dick.


 you're always moaning


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Floydy said:


> LOLOL!!
> 
> I've tried to get along with people like you, Blue but it seems you're a very, very insecure man.
> 
> You don't know me, you know absolutely nothing about me and you are completely wrong about me with the incessant lies you keep churning out. Unlike you, I AM being honest and you are one of many sheeple who simply jump on the bandwagon to get a reaction and wholly incapable of anything approaching intelliegnt conversation yourself. Furthermore you are a sad and desperate little troll who will never grow up. I gave you the benefit of the doubt but I'm placing you back on ignore as you're just another ignorant and moronic daft lad. Get a life. Report me if you like, do me a favour. That's about your limit of mediation. Dick.


 It's not lies though is it? We've all seen your cock hungry pms :lol:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

ellisrimmer said:


> you're always moaning


 Not wrong though am I mate?

Don't worry, that's the last you'll hear from me as this is my final post on UK-M. Bunch of immature idiots on here tbh.

Out.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Floydy said:


> Not wrong though am I mate?
> 
> Don't worry, that's the last you'll hear from me as this is my final post on UK-M. Bunch of immature idiots on here tbh.
> 
> Out.


 Jesus how many times have we heard that.

Grow up its the internet not real life.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> It's not lies though is it? We've all seen your cock hungry pms :lol:


 I haven't! Plate was right, I AM ugly!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> I don't think at least half of the current active posters on ukm actually lift.


 Really? Why the f**k would you post on weight training site and not lift


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> this lol.
> 
> average user telling you that you're doing it all wrong


 Didn't you over cook on steroids and made yourself pretty Ill?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Really? Why the f**k would you post on weight training site and not lift


 Exactly. I would expect most lift, maybe not putting in 100% but most lift.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Exactly. I would expect most lift, maybe not putting in 100% but most lift.


 Yeah I'm not a big lifter by any stretch of the the imagination I lift maybe once per week. Still bench 140kg mind I know that's not much to shout about but it's only a mess about hobbie for me. To come on here and not lift is fu**ing odd lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I'm not a big lifter by any stretch of the the imagination I lift maybe once per week. Still bench 140kg mind I know that's not much to shout about but it's only a mess about hobbie for me. To come on here and not lift is fu**ing odd lol


 Probably a few muscle worshipers but that will be a small %.

I only train as a hobby and for health reasons. Nothing wrong with that. I can't bench 140 yet, I'm close but I get stuck halfway up. I would say it is a good achievement as most lifters will never lift that much.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Probably a few muscle worshipers but that will be a small %.
> 
> I only train as a hobby and for health reasons. Nothing wrong with that. I can't bench 140 yet, I'm close but I get stuck halfway up. I would say it is a good achievement as most lifters will never lift that much.


 Cheers. It's taken 10 years. I used to be well into it 5 times per week etc I'm 35 now and just do it when I can.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Floydy said:


> LOLOL!!
> 
> I've tried to get along with people like you, Blue but it seems you're a very, very insecure man.
> 
> You don't know me, you know absolutely nothing about me and you are completely wrong about me with the incessant lies you keep churning out. Unlike you, I AM being honest and you are one of many sheeple who simply jump on the bandwagon to get a reaction and wholly incapable of anything approaching intelliegnt conversation yourself. Furthermore you are a sad and desperate little troll who will never grow up. I gave you the benefit of the doubt but I'm placing you back on ignore as you're just another ignorant and moronic daft lad. Get a life. Report me if you like, do me a favour. That's about your limit of mediation. Dick.


 Back on ignore


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Says the guy that got found out seeking cock via PM's, says the guy who tried to hide by changing user name, says the guy trying to blame everyone else, I could go on and on with things that are true whereas your retorts are you assuming.


 "Seeking cock via pm" ... Hmmm


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Too much bitching

bitches


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I'm not a big lifter by any stretch of the the imagination I lift maybe once per week. Still bench 140kg mind I know that's not much to shout about but it's only a mess about hobbie for me. To come on here and not lift is fu**ing odd lol


 I did 140kg about 20 years ago, never done it since, I am now 53 though always been natty.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I did 140kg about 20 years ago, never done it since, I am now 53 though always been natty.


 You're allowed to post here as you've proven you lift. :thumb


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Back on ignore


 Blue's always seemed alright to me. Dick suck over


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Floydy phagging hard again as per I see.

Surprised he lasted so long since his latest comeback tbh.

Wonder if he ever managed to find a c0ck to suck after touting around on PMs for it?


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

My old log threads of losing weight are missing/gone. Can't find them in the search unfortunately. New thread coming up soon


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Floydy said:


> Not wrong though am I mate?
> 
> Don't worry, that's the last you'll hear from me as this is my final post on UK-M. Bunch of immature idiots on here tbh.
> 
> Out.


 did he ever come back? sounds like a great guy to me


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

FFF said:


> did he ever come back? sounds like a great guy to me


 Floydy dat you?

welcome back son!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

jjab said:


> Floydy dat you?
> 
> welcome back son?


 Did you get my PM?


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

FFF said:


> Did you get my PM?
> 
> View attachment 138944


 lol yeah mate lol


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I missed Hackisii (I may have spelled wrong but old members would know) he always given super sound advice and every now and then was getting pissed and doing one "I love you guys" thread, missed the negging button and that other one I think was BigTrev an Irish dude that was making me crack when he was getting drunk and doing those threads that required a translation and ending up bro loving with hackisii

also some other historical members (cannot remember all the names) that were always clowning (but with style) in gen con but they ended up banned for overstepping (I think the funniest one was called Resten or something like that, lol was getting banned on a weekly basis but it was fun, was making me cry lol)

the simplicity of the old forum design (sometimes) and mainly the having a difference between reputation button and like button

But then hey, UK-M is still UK-M people fight, bitch and clown in gen con and people give (mostly) sound advice in the steroid and test section, and the male animal is one of the creepiest section ever (as usual)

People goes and come back (as usual) and many people get banned for breaking the rules (as usual)

So I am over now with my melancholic moment, going to eat my sixth meal


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I missed Hackisii (I may have spelled wrong but old members would know) he always given super sound advice and every now and then was getting pissed and doing one "I love you guys" thread, missed the negging button and that other one I think was BigTrev an Irish dude that was making me crack when he was getting drunk and doing those threads that required a translation and ending up bro loving with hackisii
> 
> also some other historical members (cannot remember all the names) that were always clowning (but with style) in gen con but they ended up banned for overstepping (I think the funniest one was called* Resten* or something like that, lol was getting banned on a weekly basis but it was fun, was making me cry lol)
> 
> ...


 he was a smarmy arse trouble maker ,a lot of banned members followed him to his new forum {but not me} and everyone that did ended up back here after it went t*ts up under a different user name


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I missed Hackisii (I may have spelled wrong but old members would know) he always given super sound advice and every now and then was getting pissed and doing one "I love you guys" thread, missed the negging button and that other one I think wa*s BigTrev* an Irish dude that was making me crack when he was getting drunk and doing those threads that required a translation and ending up bro loving with hackisii
> 
> also some other historical members (cannot remember all the names) that were always clowning (but with style) in gen con but they ended up banned for overstepping (I think the funniest one was called Resten or something like that, lol was getting banned on a weekly basis but it was fun, was making me cry lol)
> 
> ...


 he was a genuine guy that talked sh*t after he had a drink and every sunday he would appologise, i liked big trev


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> "Seeking cock via pm" ... Hmmm


 still waiting


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> *still waiting*


 dont do this to your self she will come back and destroy you ,i keep my distance from skye she can be a fckin nighmare lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

vetran said:


> he was a smarmy arse trouble maker ,a lot of banned members followed him to his new forum {but not me} and everyone that did ended up back here after it went t*ts up under a different user name


 oh yes surely he was, I just found him funny at times, that's all

Yes I know that other site for upset banned members, I just like to hang in this one so no double account for me


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

vetran said:


> he was a genuine guy that talked sh*t after he had a drink and every sunday he would appologise, i liked big trev


 Exactly, I liked him (BigTrev) and agree with what you wrote that describe him best :thumbup1:

EDIT: @vetran do you know what happened to him?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> still waiting


 Well it says [email protected]&$ not worm....don't bother


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> dont do this to your self she will come back and destroy you ,i keep my distance from skye she can be a fckin nighmare lol


 And I actually like u....gutted ...booooo hooooo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well it says [email protected]&$ not worm....don't bother


 harsh


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Floydy said:


> Not wrong though am I mate?
> 
> *Don't worry, that's the last you'll hear from me as this is my final post on UK-M.* Bunch of immature idiots on here tbh.
> 
> Out.


 Im now confused? @Floydy


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FFF said:


> Im now confused? @Floydy


 And who the f**k might you be, knobhead?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Floydy said:


> And who the f**k might you be, knobhead?


 It seems you're brimming with confidence, like a phoenix from the flames. How come you're back after your outspoken bold comment from before?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FFF said:


> It seems you're brimming with confidence, like a phoenix from the flames. How come you're back after your outspoken bold comment from before?


 Unfinished business mate. I take back the 'knobhead' bit about you, you're unusual on this thread in that you can actually string a sentence together.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

@[email protected] now then, now then

Im guessing this isn't your 'other' profile @Floydy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2017)

Floydy said:


> And who the f**k might you be, knobhead?


 Someone you would love to suck off pal, a big strapping 6ft 3 16 stone man like you knows his way round a cock.


----------



## StevensCat (Feb 17, 2017)

It's definitely changed (negatively) since maybe 6 years ago. It used to feel like a community, that seems to have gone.

I think other forums bring more to the table, this one feels like the mens fitness magazine of bodybuilding forums now.

Seems to be too many people just wanting to argue. I'm here to see if anyone else has protocols to share, but it's more about arguing and posting pubmed links.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

StevensCat said:


> It's definitely changed (negatively) since maybe 6 years ago. It used to feel like a community, that seems to have gone.
> 
> I think other forums bring more to the table, this one feels like the mens fitness magazine of bodybuilding forums now.
> 
> Seems to be too many people just wanting to argue. I'm here to see if anyone else has protocols to share, but it's more about arguing and posting pubmed links.


 They're not arguing mate, they are cowardly baiting the folk whom they know they will never meet face to face. Desperate little w**kers all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2017)

No one is scared of you laurie, you silly old queen


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No one is scared of you laurie, you silly old queen


 Speak for yourself

I'd be scared of him in public toilets


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> No one is scared of you laurie, you silly old queen


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Floydy said:


>


 Is this a clue to where we can find you?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

The purple aki of Hull


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FFF said:


> The purple aki of Hull


 Don't insult Mr Aki.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Is this a clue to where we can find you?


 I think he wants to see our knobs now, nothe really sure I think he is autistic


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

I see @Floydy is over on MuscleTalk again.

He's doing well over there, has some friends and a few foes.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

FFF said:


> I see @Floydy is over on MuscleTalk again.
> 
> He's doing well over there, has some friends and a few foes.


 Thanks


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

vetran said:


> he was a genuine guy that talked sh*t after he had a drink and every sunday he would appologise, i liked big trev


 Thanks for the kind words buddy and yes i talked some bs drunk tho was harmless stuff.

Hope your all keeping well


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Exactly, I liked him (BigTrev) and agree with what you wrote that describe him best :thumbup1:
> 
> EDIT: @vetran do you know what happened to him?


 Thanks buddy hope your all keeping well on here. Wow its been years


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> Thanks for the kind words buddy and yes i talked some bs drunk tho was harmless stuff.
> 
> Hope your all keeping well


 Welcome back big trev,hope you haven't changed,what time does the fun start,don't make it to late mate :thumbup1:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Thanks buddy hope your all keeping well on here. Wow its been years


 Welcome back BigTrev! What a surprise after years! Hope you been well in this time :thumb


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

@BigTrev I thought you was ded innit bruh


----------

